# Oops! Something Went Wrong



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve noticed this “Oops! Something Went Wrong.” message on my app about once every, ssy, 10-15 deliveries. 

It happens after you accept a delivery. You start driving toward the restaurant and then, all of a sudden, you hear something on your cell phone. Suddenly you look and the gig you were awarded is completely gone.

My theory is that 2 or more drivers tried to get this delivery at the same time.

Anyone care to hazard a guess as to what is going on here?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’ve noticed this “Oops! Something Went Wrong.” message on my app about once every, ssy, 10-15 deliveries.
> 
> It happens after you accept a delivery. You start driving toward the restaurant and then, all of a sudden, you hear something on your cell phone. Suddenly you look and the gig you were awarded is completely gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I get the same issue on rides as well. Never had it on a delivery. My theory on it with rides is the rider cancelled while you accepted and it is a glitch between the app and the mother ship.

I have seen pings disappear before I accepted them and figured the rider cancelled right away. In that case the ping just disappears like nothing happened.

Of course if the rider cancels after you accept you get the rider cancelled message.

I thought that Oops message was that brief time inbetween.

Now that you are saying this happens on eats orders I may need to rethink my theory.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I blame a race condition and internet latency. I think Uber awarded the trip to two drivers on accident because both accepted at the same time, and local nodes are reporting to a central server but when it gets to the central server it has to tell one of the nodes that the ride was already taken.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I blame a race condition and internet latency. I think Uber awarded the trip to two drivers on accident because both accepted at the same time, and local nodes are reporting to a central server but when it gets to the central server it has to tell one of the nodes that the ride was already taken.


I've had the situation I accept the request and go to the resto. When I arrived there, the order was picked up by another driver. So, this is probably another glitch where the same request is given to both drivers and whoever got to the resto first is given the order. Called support and they would not compensate me for the gas to got to the resto. Uber support is just useless. They exist to not serve the drivers but themselves. ...like a Government bureaucracy.

What's interesting is why they would send the same request to multiple drivers at the same time? It should be like ride requests, where the driver closest to the resto is given the request first? And, then the request is given to the next driver and then the next...until someone accepts?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i blame North Korea .


----------

